# Alaska Draw Results!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, last Friday the draw gods smiled upon me and I got a pretty sweet caribou tag 2.5 hrs north of home! Season starts 8/20, runs a month, closes for the rut until 10/21 then runs until March 31. 

And although I struck out on a bison tag, going 1 for 2 applications on my first go around up here seems pretty sweet in my book!

Anybody else on here apply up North?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

One of these years, I will have to start applying in the great north. 

Congrats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man - any other hunts that you have planned for 2017 now that you are a resident up there?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No draws, but I'm headed up to hunt OTC deer. Can't wait! Congrats on your 'bou tag. Should be awesome. ----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats man - any other hunts that you have planned for 2017 now that you are a resident up there?


I'll be doing spring bear (black and grizzly) hunting while scoping out the caribou unit. Maybe a moose hunt from the road system too. My dad's coming up first week of November for a hike in mountain goat and bear hunt (both species) and that will dry up my time I think.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Does everyone else hate johnnycake right now too? 

This is me, being jealous...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Does everyone else hate johnnycake right now too?
> 
> This is me, being jealous...


The fires of your hatred have been of great assistance lowering my heating bill this winter.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a team player. What can I say? 

Figure out the moose hunt up there, would ya? Then we'll arrange for a Utah colleague to come up and do a moose hunt.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Congrats! I expect to read some fun stories from you this Fall!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I drew out for Los Anchorage Ptarmigan. Eh, just kidding. I put my son in for six different Kodiak brown bear hunts. He didn't draw. I put in for sheep, bison and muskox. I didn't draw. One of my co-workers drew a Kodiak grizzly and ask me to tag along [hell ya!]. So at least I'll get some excitement. ScottRN from this site with be here this spring to hunt Kodiak bear [I need to clean my house!].

Good luck on your hunts johnnycake!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You too longbow! I'll be putting in for some kodiak bear hunts next year, couldn't convince the wife that the budget would afford both a house and some major hunting this year...

Man I'm jealous about that Los Anchorage Ptarmigan tag, I've got a hotspot as long as you're ok with primitive weapons


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> You too longbow! I'll be putting in for some kodiak bear hunts next year, couldn't convince the wife that the budget would afford both a house and some major hunting this year...
> 
> Man I'm jealous about that Los Anchorage Ptarmigan tag, I've got a hotspot as long as you're ok with primitive weapons


It doesn't matter if it's a primitive weapon or not, I can't hit squat with a shotgun. Might as well be an atlatl season. :smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> It doesn't matter if it's a primitive weapon or not, I can't hit squat with a shotgun. Might as well be an atlatl season. :smile:


This spot is more of a slingshot/whirlystick type of area, but maybe we could make an atlatl work


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I drew the brown bear tag for longbows backyard in last years draw, finally get to hunt it next month. 
My kid and I struck out in this draw but my wife drew antlerless moose.

I'm leaning toward hunting goat this fall and will have to explore otc/registration areas. I just have to figure out where. 

Jonny, are you hunting unit 13 caribou with the rest of southcental alaska?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> It doesn't matter if it's a primitive weapon or not, I can't hit squat with a shotgun. Might as well be an atlatl season. :smile:


Those Harlequin's tho!? Three with ONE shot- :shock: 

I was impressed!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

scott_rn said:


> I drew the brown bear tag for longbows backyard in last years draw, finally get to hunt it next month.
> My kid and I struck out in this draw but my wife drew antlerless moose.
> 
> I'm leaning toward hunting goat this fall and will have to explore otc/registration areas. I just have to figure out where.
> ...


Very cool! I will apply for that bear tag next year, as I just had too much going on this year. And yep, I'll be exploring the CCUA I think with my DC485 tag. I'm keeping my eye out to see if they open up the emergency registration hunt this spring though, as a spring 'bou sure sounds mighty tasty! But if not, I'll poke around exploring with a hopeful grizzly ticket in my pocket to get a feel of the land before August. Might have to run down to the Kenai Peninsula to see if I can score a bear there this spring too.


----------

